# Kerdi on the ceiling



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys I am doing a steam shower and was looking on the shulter site for advice on putting kerdi on the ceiling. 
My question is 1. can you? 2. Do you still use unmodified under the kerdi and for setting the tile?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes & yes!


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Page 8 of the Schluter Shower System Installation Handbook.

You can download the handbook HERE. Lower right hand side.


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I guess I should have looked harder


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Just a note if you are planning on sloping the ceiling to avoid condensation water drips - the slope needs to be 1" per foot to be effective


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And how do you know that, Mike? :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I just use Velcro.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can I just use Velcro.


Don't be so silly....













Just use liquid nails :w00t:


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

HA HA you all funny man:no:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

velcro HAHAHA...................i was gonna say peanut butter ...and make sure ya hold the bread with jelly when they come together:laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> Just a note if you are planning on sloping the ceiling to avoid condensation water drips - the slope needs to be 1" per foot to be effective


I heard that too a long time ago also.
I think the Tile Council of North America says minimum 2" per foot.


----------

